# cheap lighting for plants



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

where is the best place to get light bulbs for plants?i was thinking maybe thefish shops might charge more than other places, i have one of the aqueon 14 gallon kits from petco,it has 2 bulbs in the hood,they are about 5 inches long,i would need 2 replacement bulbs i guess,if someone could post a pic or a link of a good bulb to get i would appreciate that very much


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Is it a screw in bulb? Or those prong bulbs??


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

its screw in


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I had trouble finding screw in bulbs with 6500K. I did find a bulb at PetsUnlimited.. Which is Pj's Pets everywhere else. It cost me 16$. 

Then I was in the dollar store and found a screw in bulb (with a fatter bottom) which was labelled as having 6500K. I didn't buy it bc I already have the aq one.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I just got the screw in's from petco, 6500 k from zoo med ultra sun, 5". total $16.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

I may get bashed for saying this, but you can get 6500K screw-in bulbs at home improvement stores like Menards or even places like Walmart. They work just as well as ones designed for plants and are often over half the price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

^+1 that
I get mine for $4 at the dollar store.
i grow more than 20 species of low ligh to highlight plants with the bulb


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> I may get bashed for saying this, but you can get 6500K screw-in bulbs at home improvement stores like Menards or even places like Walmart. They work just as well as ones designed for plants and are often over half the price.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


cool,i will check walmart next week,16 bucks is just too expensive at the moment,specially since i need two bulbs for the hood


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

got myself a cfl in dollar store for 1 dollar,its only 2700k though..

i then went to walmart and got a cfl for 2 dollar 80 cent.its 5000k and looks very bright,ill try them for a few weeks and see how it goes


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> got myself a cfl in dollar store for 1 dollar,its only 2700k though..
> 
> i then went to walmart and got a cfl for 2 dollar 80 cent.its 5000k and looks very bright,ill try them for a few weeks and see how it goes


 5000k will be fine 
use the 2700k for the house. lol


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

aokashi said:


> 5000k will be fine
> use the 2700k for the house. lol


yes,the 5000k one looks real bright,the tank hood takes 2 bulbs in it so i have both in there now,next week ill go buy another 5000k one and then ill have 2 in there,im only using beginner low light type plants so i hope it should be ok


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> yes,the 5000k one looks real bright,the tank hood takes 2 bulbs in it so i have both in there now,next week ill go buy another 5000k one and then ill have 2 in there,im only using beginner low light type plants so i hope it should be ok


it will definitely be OK


----------

